# Good local Drills?



## Darius1332 (25/6/18)

Hey All

What is a good locally available drill for making coils? Trying to decide between a drill and DIY setup or getting a Daedalus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/6/18)

Get the Daedalus. No need for a drill then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (25/6/18)

I guess the broader question is how badly you need a drill for general household work. I already had two drills for home use so considered paying for a third in the Daedalus kit a waste of money. Instead, I bought a 3D printed Clapton jig for R170 (incl delivery) and used my Black & Decker home drill for it.

If you have no need for a home drill, I'd go for the Daedalus. If you need a home drill, I'd consider paying a bit more for a decent one, making it do double-duty as a coil drill and killing two birds with one stone, so to speak. In such a case, any drill will do for coil-making as it doesn't stress the drill at all. Rather buy with your home drilling needs in mind, and spend according to that much more demanding application.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/6/18)

If you DO decide to buy a drill, here are some pointers w.r.t. what to buy:

a) Cordless: Corded drills tend to have a bit too much "momentum" and do not cope with super-slow rotation very well, thus, cordless will make your like a lot easier.
b) 18V LiPo: Do not get anything below 12V, but try to get an 18V. This would make it loads more useful for every day stuff around the house as well as ensure that it can gooi the torque even at low RPM.
c) Brand: Do not get a Stramm or Einhell or one of those tollie brands. While every person with an adams apple will recommend getting a DeWalt or Makita, those are pretty expensive too. Ryobi can do the job, but try and get something along the lines of a Bosch or Metabo, even a TradePower. Those tend to have a higher duty cycle and will (should?)

Happy building! There are a couple of Daedalus' on the For Sale board atm afaik, so check it out if you're not going the drill route. No use paying full price for a new one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/6/18)

SHiBBY said:


> If you DO decide to buy a drill, here are some pointers w.r.t. what to buy:
> 
> a) Cordless: Corded drills tend to have a bit too much "momentum" and do not cope with super-slow rotation very well, thus, cordless will make your like a lot easier.
> b) 18V LiPo: Do not get anything below 12V, but try to get an 18V. This would make it loads more useful for every day stuff around the house as well as ensure that it can gooi the torque even at low RPM.
> ...



Got to give props to the metabos... we have been trying to burn the one at work out for months (even using a 25mm drill bit)... just keeps on ticking no matter the licking

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> just keeps on ticking no matter the licking



Lol Sir Llama!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> Lol Sir Llama!


Even referred to it as reo once.. to much confusion

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

What @SHiBBY said - my dad has a cordless Bosch and it's the best thing I've ever used. It's a three in one - screwdriver, drill and drill hammer.

It has come in handy with my diy wood projects and you never have hassles with a cord plus it's very light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/6/18)

I bought mine with THIS deal. Have a look at the retail and discount, then proceed to cry for the next 7 days. "Semi-industrial use" boiii

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/6/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I bought mine with THIS deal. Have a look at the retail and discount, then proceed to cry for the next 7 days. "Semi-industrial use" boiii


Do u believe in evil eye ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/18)

If you have the cash.bosh gsr 1800li.does not have hammer and is a bit cheaper than the one with hammer. Theres also a gsr 1400li.great too
Metabo is great but meant for industrial and priced to match.the diy ones isnt built that good.
If you don't have the cash then get a corded one.
Stanley also got a cordless but its industrial
black and decker both corded and cordless is budget diy and light duty.it really does not cost that much and will give you a decent mileage
Ryobi is also diy a bit more tougherrer than black and decker and and comes somewhere under the bosch brand.
Nothing in-between unless you lucky and stumble on a ryobi cordless industrial.all the other stuff isn't worth buying.
But you can if you cant afford any other

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/6/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Hey All
> 
> What is a good locally available drill for making coils? Trying to decide between a drill and DIY setup or getting a Daedalus.


If you dont want to wait for a @SHiBBY deal, then best next would be the Ryobi blue line.
More industrial then the diy green version.
However they arent packaged with charger or batt so that is an extra cost.

https://www.takealot.com/ryobi-18v-...MIjpCbr-rw2wIVxrHtCh1kKwjcEAQYAiABEgLQofD_BwE





Or the hammer version.
https://www.takealot.com/ryobi-18v-li-ion-cordless-impact-drill-xhd-1820/PLID46714044

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darius1332 (26/6/18)

Thanks for all the advice guys! Since the drill I have is ancient I might as well get one that can replace it if it ever dies and use it for coils so long. Will go for one of those 18v ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/18)

blujeenz said:


> If you dont want to wait for a @SHiBBY deal, then best next would be the Ryobi blue line.
> More industrial then the diy green version.
> However they arent packaged with charger or batt so that is an extra cost.
> 
> ...


yup that the industrial line.all the tools in that line uses the same battery pack and its interchangeable on all the tools in that line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/6/18)

https://tools.boman.co.za/product/makita-dhp481zk-impact-drill-driver/

*MAKITA DHP481ZK IMPACT DRILL DRIVER*
Best class cordless hammer driver drill powered by 18V Li-ion batteries.


– Max torque: 115N·m.

– Efficient Brushless DC motor provides higher power and productivity than that of DHP458ZK.

– Compact tool size with an overall length of 205mm.

– Variable Speed, Electric Brake, Reversing, Mechanical 2-Speed, Keyless Chuck, Torque Setting 21, Built-In Job Light and Carry Case.

– Battery and charger sold separately

*Specifications:*
Brushless Voltage 18V 5.0Ah – 4.0Ah – 3.0Ah – 1.5Ah

Capacity

Steel: 13mm

Wood: 76mm

Masonry: 16mm

No load speed / Impacts per min.: HI: 0-2,100r/min Lo: 0-550r/min / Hi:0-31,500 Lo: 0-8,250

Max. fastening torque: Hard: 115Nm – Soft: 60Nm

Dimensions (LxWxH) / Net weight: 205mm x 79mm x 249mm / 2.4kg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz (27/6/18)

Alex said:


> https://tools.boman.co.za/product/makita-dhp481zk-impact-drill-driver/
> 
> *MAKITA DHP481ZK IMPACT DRILL DRIVER*
> Best class cordless hammer driver drill powered by 18V Li-ion batteries.
> ...



You sir, have a large expensive Adam's apple... according to @SHiBBY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/6/18)

blujeenz said:


> You sir, have a large expensive Adam's apple... according to @SHiBBY



Here's my favourite tool reviewer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (27/6/18)

Alex said:


> Here's my favourite tool reviewer



AVE... **** in a vise. 
Yep he can be quite funny at times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/18)

Good evening gang ! 
ok I will be starting my own '' coiling'' soon and would like to know if my Dremel tool with a drill bit
will be helpful in operation ''WINDEY-WINDEY '' ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (27/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Good evening gang !
> ok I will be starting my own '' coiling'' soon and would like to know if my Dremel tool with a drill bit
> will be helpful in operation ''WINDEY-WINDEY '' ?


Should go quickly at 30K Rpm LOL. Could work at very low speed, never tested how slow these things go though. Loose the drill bit, that will just mess you around. 

Hope you come right, let us know.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Good evening gang !
> ok I will be starting my own '' coiling'' soon and would like to know if my Dremel tool with a drill bit
> will be helpful in operation ''WINDEY-WINDEY '' ?



Not sure about the Dremel for coil making @ARYANTO 
But ask @Rob Fisher - he is an expert at "Dremelling" airholes to make them bigger !
Hehe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/6/18)

I saw a lot of attachments that you can with a Dremel at makro. There were attachments that make it go faster, slower etc. There was also a holder for it that can be used a stand while you polish something, this can be useful in coil making too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (27/6/18)

https://www.tools4wood.co.za/produc...18v-li-ion-xr-bl-compact-2-x-2-0ah-batteries/


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/18)

Dreadside said:


> https://www.tools4wood.co.za/produc...18v-li-ion-xr-bl-compact-2-x-2-0ah-batteries/


I had my eye on the Dewalt but opted for the Bosch which was a touch more cost effective. I have no regrets whatsoever, it’s a solid workhorse 

https://www.takealot.com/bosch-gsb-...mLvT410ZK1R9m1STDqEaKfzPWbQA3_6xoCQjwQAvD_BwE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (27/6/18)

If it's for coil making only, a powered screwdriver will do the trick just as well and they are very cheap. My Ryobi cordless handyline works perfectly and it works daily. Depends on the need. Coil building for yourself needs nothing fancy, it needs something that rotates and grips. Let us know what you decided on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (28/6/18)

De walt is good.black and decker's big bro,but you will notice its a bit too foward heavy in the long run so you made a good choice with bosch its ergonomically more comfortable


BumbleBee said:


> I had my eye on the Dewalt but opted for the Bosch which was a touch more cost effective. I have no regrets whatsoever, it’s a solid workhorse
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/bosch-gsb-...mLvT410ZK1R9m1STDqEaKfzPWbQA3_6xoCQjwQAvD_BwE



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (28/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> If it's for coil making only, a powered screwdriver will do the trick just as well and they are very cheap. My Ryobi cordless handyline works perfectly and it works daily. Depends on the need. Coil building for yourself needs nothing fancy, it needs something that rotates and grips. Let us know what you decided on.


And there's nothing wrong with ryobi.I had quite a few of them and if it wasnt for battery packs I'd still use them

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (28/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Good evening gang !
> ok I will be starting my own '' coiling'' soon and would like to know if my Dremel tool with a drill bit
> will be helpful in operation ''WINDEY-WINDEY '' ?



Nope ou pjel, I've got 2x Dremel tools at home, 1x hanging type and 1x handheld and neither of them are at all usefull below say 8,000 RPM, going up al the way to 35,000 RPM. You want something that has torque and does like 400 RPM max to make lekker coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

@darius 1332
Dude Game has this.its not high end but its dependable and should last a lifetime on medium to light duty.
Charging time is 3-5 hours. OK for medium duty






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (29/6/18)

Sweet, thank you will check it out tomorrow in store.


----------



## Alex (29/6/18)

Resistance said:


> @darius 1332
> Dude Game has this.its not high end but its dependable and should last a lifetime on medium to light duty.
> Charging time is 3-5 hours. OK for medium duty
> 
> ...



For wrapping coils yeah


----------



## gifgat (29/6/18)

pfffff a drill .....this how i make my coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Alex said:


> For wrapping coils yeah


I think he can make coils with that drill and build a kitchen inbetween

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (4/7/18)

@darius 1332
Dude did you get the drill yet

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darius1332 (5/7/18)

No, had some unexpected medical expenses so will have to wait till month end

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (5/7/18)

Darius1332 said:


> No, had some unexpected medical expenses so will have to wait till month end


I know that feeling.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

